# Wanted 4x2x2ft tank bendigo area



## Cichlidsrule102

Hey, I'm just wondering if anyone has a 4x2x2foot tank with stand lurking around that they want to get rid of, preferably give-away. I will at some point be needing one for my tandanus tandanus catfish. I am willing to pay a reasonable price, but I'm running on pocket money from odd jobs at the moment. I would be needing one without cracks. cheers, Jim.


----------

